# might be starting a grappling club



## Blindside (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm a kenpo instructor, and a couple of students have indicated interest in starting a grappling class.  We don't have anyone qualified to teach, and there is no one else teaching in the area.  Of the instructors in my school, I am the only one with any experience, about a year of BJJ, which puts me somewhere above a complete noob and well below competance.  I suggested that if we do this, it should be more of a club atmosphere rather than a class ('cause we don't have an instructor), and we'll just rent from the school owner for time in the studio.  

This town (Green River) has a reputation for the wrestlers it turns out, and is a consistent state title winner.  As a result there are ALOT of wrestlers out in the local population and it sounds like some portion of them are very interested in the submission wrestling.  One of the kenpo students who wants to start the class/club has been coaching and teaching wrestling, but doesn't know a thing about submission. 

Given this situation, does anyone have suggestions for a training curricullum and areas to focus on?  Also training aids such as videos and the like would be helpful.  I don't really see myself seeking out live instruction in this, I've already got my plate full in that respect, but I've got the contacts down in Salt Lake City to refer club members to if they are interested.

Any advice would be helpful, thanks,

Lamont


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 22, 2005)

Let the wrestlers teach the takedowns 

I hear Roy Harris's stuff is really good for getting started, but have not personally seen it.

Spend lots of time sparring, and working isolated sparring, and only work a handful of different techniques in a class.  Often only one once you add some set ups and escapes.

Encourage everyone to look to outside sources and share what they know.

I'm not sure exactly what you are looking for here, but will try to help in whatever way I can...


----------



## Blindside (Dec 22, 2005)

Structure wise I was thinking of running the way my BJJ class would run, focus on one tech or two techs, showing two techs might flow into each other.  Practice that, then roll.  Which sounds like exactly what you were describing.   And I'm definately letting the wrestlers teach the takedown, I'm sure I'll be the guy in the remedial class. 

I'll probably have future questions about some recommended combos and class focus, but for now I'm just rolling this concept around in my head, well that and trying to figure out how to explain another two hours a week spent in a MA class.  

Thanks, I'm sure I'll be bugging you about this in the future.

Lamont


----------



## MJS (Dec 22, 2005)

Sounds like you have a good plan set up!  My inst. is in Roy Harris' org. and he's happy with it.  This is something that you may want to look into.  

Mike


----------



## lonecoyote (Dec 23, 2005)

I did a grappling club type thing after normal class hours at a TMA school. Just my opinion but mostly it's useful to work on takedowns and basic positioning, including the finer points, including escapes, from  guard and mount, stacking etc. before working on subs, nobody in my club had subs worth a darn and so we looked pathetic working for anything beyond triangles or basic armbars, and those too, actually.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 1, 2006)

In your class, if you are teaching, you may want to use Kenpo references. since you teach Kenpo, if your grappling comes from a Kenpo perspective, then it'll be easier to understand and teach. for courses on video: Mike Swain's Ne-waza, and Bas Rutten's big dvd's of Combat are good. anything you can find on Erick Paulson will be good too. you may want to join Grappling world, or some other group so you can get some seminars rolling. Honestly, I know people that just started a grappling club, hosted a crapload of seminars, and now they know just as much as if they went to class every day.

good luck


----------

